# Salamanders



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Building a new 2000point Salamanders list with various allies

Thought I would log it properly with a camera that isn't a potato

Here's what I've just finished, more to follow soon


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Question how are you going to portray the Salamander troops? Skin wise for those without helmets. Jamaican Marines or Ebony black like the lore? I've seen mostly the former.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a really good looking LR. Like the spots of scales that you put in strategic spots instead of slathering them every where.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

LordNecross said:


> Question how are you going to portray the Salamander troops? Skin wise for those without helmets. Jamaican Marines or Ebony black like the lore? I've seen mostly the former.


For my HQ I've used a model with a shaved head and mask over his face and painted him with dark flesh, however I have not stuck to the fluff with some of my scouts and a few sergeants, I've basically painted them white...

But I have something ambitions planned, I've been reading "Vulcan Lives" and I want to create vulkan with his pyre guard.

I've been thinking of using bits from forge world combined with these helmets:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I was wondering what people thought of this configuration for a a Salamanders chapter master/Vulkan He'stan conversion (sorry for the quality)

I'm using mainly forge world bits for the body and shoulder pads, I think the sternguard sergeants head is the closest I can get to look like Vulkan, the lance weapon is from a 3rd party as well as the tabard. I will add green stuff to the space marines captains back pack so it looks like scales


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> I was wondering what people thought of this configuration for a a Salamanders chapter master/Vulkan He'stan conversion (sorry for the quality)
> 
> I'm using mainly forge world bits for the body and shoulder pads, I think the sternguard sergeants head is the closest I can get to look like Vulkan, the lance weapon is from a 3rd party as well as the tabard. I will add green stuff to the space marines captains back pack so it looks like scales


The legs, front torso and shoulder pad look awesome, the back torso with cape is too plain and will need work on it (a full scale cloak would be sick). Unfortunately though, the head looks too...... mute, and that arm with the flamer doesn't look all that nasty, and speaking of "not all that nasty" that polearm looks like a toothpick. Just my thoughts though. A polearm from the Warriors of Chaos Knights set or even a Grey Knight polearm would look better in my eyes. Then again, the He'Stan model himself from GW looks pretty bad bass as it is. Maybe make this guy a regular Captain and get He'Stan as it?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

whittsy said:


> The legs, front torso and shoulder pad look awesome, the back torso with cape is too plain and will need work on it (a full scale cloak would be sick). Unfortunately though, the head looks too...... mute, and that arm with the flamer doesn't look all that nasty, and speaking of "not all that nasty" that polearm looks like a toothpick. Just my thoughts though. A polearm from the Warriors of Chaos Knights set or even a Grey Knight polearm would look better in my eyes. Then again, the He'Stan model himself from GW looks pretty bad bass as it is. Maybe make this guy a regular Captain and get He'Stan as it?


I agree the head is a bit boring, not many out there, I was tempted to us the centurion heads as they look bad ass, just worried they will be to big. I also agree the cape will need some serious green stuff attention.

But thanks for giving me the idea for the Grey Knight polearm, I have a box of spare bits I forgo about


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as He'Stan is such an imposing model (game play wise - he kicks arse!), I was just worried that your conversion won't look like he's there to kick arse n chew bubble gum with that polearm. The thing about bare heads is that they usually look too static, like just sitting there drinking coffee in the morning watching the news kinda face, not "I'm gonna tear your guts out and roast you from the inside out" look. That's when helmets come in handy. I look forward to seeing the finished product either way.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice start so far. I feel sad, i want to restart a new Salamanders army!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

whittsy said:


> Seeing as He'Stan is such an imposing model.


I think Vulkan is a great model so might just buy him instead and use the bitz I bought from the 3rd party companies to make some Salamander themed Sternguard.

On another note I really need to post a pic of the 1500 points I finished painting


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice work on the LR. The lizard hide effect is a nice change from the usual flame motif. Not a fan of the Spellcrow helmets, a bit too chaossy for me, but the rest of their Sallie bits are nice.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> a bit too chaossy for me


There's no such thing as something too Chaossy!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha a little chaos is to much in my eyes

I've almost finished my chapter master, I might swap the power fist for a relic blade as the power fist sucks a bit...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm also working on my devastators squad, just finished my sgt. The banner needs work


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the use of the Ravenwing Banner on the Chapter Master. Interested to see the Relic Blade version. I feel like a power fist is too short to make a really cool drive by attack. Not that that actually means anything in game.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

raven_jim said:


> I might swap the power fist for a relic blade as the power fist sucks a bit...


Magnets. Keeps your options open. Really like the skin tone you got on the captain.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Cheers for the comments 
Still WIP for the chapter master, trying to find a blade I like...

In the mean time I have another hq that is almost finished, and it was a nightmare to paint!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You need to be entering this stuff in the monthly painting competitions mate. You'd be doing well with this stuff.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

The Librarian is absolutely great. Would like to see more of his blue armor details.


----------



## TheV0791 (Jul 14, 2014)

There is a Sternguard face that I use for my chapter master. It makes him look ferocious. My chapter master's name is Dave the Hamernator. All you'd have to do is file/sand away a small amount of hair to make him hairless.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

great job really liking the highlights on the green they are really thin unlike mine


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

CommissarAidan said:


> great job really liking the highlights on the green they are really thin unlike mine


Cheers 

I'm getting better with my highlights, I think its finding the correct brush for the job


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

starting on a Librarian on a bike. going to have a try with some green stuff, I plan on adding scales to the bike and shoulder pad

I've used various bits from the Dark Vengeance set and a few bits i have in my spares box

here it is so far with no primer and no green stuff, hence why it looks very messy


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Threw it in the bin, the paint job looked crap

Rage paint!!!


----------

